# Katja Burkard läst sich ihre Haare entlocken für die Punkt 12 sendung am 31.05.2012 2x



## DER SCHWERE (31 Mai 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (31 Mai 2012)

*AW: Katja Burkard läst sich ihre Haare entlocken für die Punkt 12 sendung am 30.05.2012 2x*

interessant, mal sehn wie es ausschaut


----------



## Padderson (31 Mai 2012)

sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus:thumbup:


----------



## Nova_Fan78 (31 Mai 2012)

Danke für die schrägen Bilder.


----------



## zimzim69 (25 Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jone (25 Juni 2012)

Sehr coole Pics - Danke fürs posten :thx:


----------

